# At OKW



## Janette (May 20, 2012)

We can't believe that we actually checked into OKW at 9:45 this morning. We were at Bonnet Creek and decided to drop by to ask them to call when our room was ready. We got the keys and were moved into the unit by 10:15. We were at Bonnet Creek for a week and are now here until May 31. Hubby golfs, Grnadma chills by the pool with a good book or shops! Life is good. We are on the water right by the path to Downtown Disney. I am a walker so it is perfect.


----------



## presley (May 20, 2012)

Sounds fun.  Enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 20, 2012)

OKW is our favorite.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!

Lisa


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 20, 2012)

OKW is our favorite too! 

We have owned there for twenty years. Enjoy your stay!!


----------

